# جهاز cobas c 111 من شركة roche



## المتيم في حبك (19 مارس 2010)

ياليت ياجماعه حد يفيدنا ممن عنده خبره عن هذا الجهاز
عن كيفية عمل كنترول وكلبريشن وووووووو الخ,
واكون له من الشاكرين .


----------

